# Gen-Shi Busted??



## Eford3 (Jul 13, 2011)

I ordered and received two packs of 30/10mg of oxandrolone just to make sure i didnt get ripped off a lot of money, i was going to order the enough for a full cycle if the package got in which it did. I went back to order more and they were out of stock, i then noticed the gen-shi website was no longer available to view from when i looked several days earlier just to see what their products are about and made me wonder if they shut down and if there will still be products available from them. Also if anyone has tried gen-shi anavar how is it?

I am going to do an anavar cycle only
20mg ed- wk 1
30mg ed- wk 2
40mg ed- wk 3-6
30mg ed- wk 7
20mg ed- wk 8

Any suggestions to what other brands make good anavar


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds like an epic failure.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 13, 2011)

no, the genshi site was removed several months ago yet more sponsors sites are carrying them now and sponsors ARE stocking/restocking.....it's kinda like when a company has enough business thru word of mouth then they can stop paying for advertising costs.....if you got from a sponsor here then you should be good.....


----------



## Imosted (Jul 13, 2011)

Eford3 said:


> I ordered and received two packs of 30/10mg of oxandrolone just to make sure i didnt get ripped off a lot of money, i was going to order the enough for a full cycle if the package got in which it did. I went back to order more and they were out of stock, i then noticed the gen-shi website was no longer available to view from when i looked several days earlier just to see what their products are about and made me wonder if they shut down and if there will still be products available from them. Also if anyone has tried gen-shi anavar how is it?
> 
> I am going to do an anavar cycle only
> 20mg ed- wk 1
> ...



If you are a guy that shit is not gonna do anything for ya, waste of money and time!!!!


----------



## justhav2p (Jul 13, 2011)

to OP

stats?

we can get you on a real cycle.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 13, 2011)

Imosted said:


> If you are a guy that shit is not gonna do anything for ya, waste of money and time!!!!



i've never used anavar and think for the price it's a waste for a man at the doses you've listed.....even if stacking with test or another compound 80-120mg/day is where it should be for a man....for a woman 10-20mg/day is fine......


----------



## Imosted (Jul 13, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i've never used anavar and think for the price it's a waste for a man at the doses you've listed.....even if stacking with test or another compound 80-120mg/day is where it should be for a man....for a woman 10-20mg/day is fine......



Agree he needs test-e.c or test p to go along with 80-100 mg of anavar a day for 6 to 8 weeks


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 13, 2011)

dosage too low, also needs test

If you had your heart set on an oral only cycle something like dbol would probably be your best bet (p-plex is good if you can find it) But really I think if you're old enough to use anything you should be using test


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 13, 2011)

100mg per day and ur G2G


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jul 13, 2011)

Believe me gen-shi is goooooood


----------



## Eford3 (Jul 13, 2011)

I need a cycle about 8 weeks long before my season starts back up. 
My other consideration is is taking test e for 8 weeks and the back 4 to stack with anavar. I just need to know a good dosage with that and PCT


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 13, 2011)

Eford3 said:


> I need a cycle about 8 weeks long before my season starts back up.
> My other consideration is is taking test e for 8 weeks and the back 4 to stack with anavar. I just need to know a good dosage with that and PCT



test e 500mg/wk 12 weeks
anavar 80mg/day weeks 6-12

2 weeks after last inject start pct
i prefer nolvadex only at:
wk 1 pct 40mg/day
     2 pct 30mg/day
     3-4 pct 20mg/day


i like to keep it basic and old school.....i don't need hcg and clomid makes me bitchy and cry too much


----------



## Eford3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I'll put an order in for some test and nova. Should I go with genshi or dragon pharma, I haven't seen much about either


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 13, 2011)

Eford3 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I'll put an order in for some test and nova. Should I go with genshi or dragon pharma, I haven't seen much about either



whichever fits your budget....both are equally good

also fyi test cypionate can be substitued for test enanthate....there's really no real difference to be concerned with


----------



## BigBird (Jul 13, 2011)

Never used Gen-Shi but I can personally vouch that Dragon Pharma is the real deal.  I've never heard anything negative about Gen-Shi.


----------

